
Provenance whitepaper – 7 mins read version - jessibaker
https://medium.com/@provenancehq/building-brands-to-trust-with-the-blockchain-227436fbe40#.a2aegf4ty
======
jessibaker
Discover how Provenance are using the Ethereum blockchain to track products
and their key attributes, e.g. organic, through global supply chains.

